# Drainage problem, water under the house



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this a new problem? 

Was there substantial construction new and around you in the recent past? 

Are you possibly part of a new construction development?

Can you tell us more of what has happened and how this came to be problematical?

Someone like a city/county civil engineer should be willing to come out and see why your place is full of water for the taxpayer money you pay them. Or they will refer you to someone. 

If it is a substantial amount of water, you cannot just piss of other neighbors downstream and stick a 100 foot drain hose in place. Someone up the hill from you may have done the same thing recently if this is a new problem for you?


----------



## ddurnal (Jan 3, 2010)

Any Landscaper should be able to fix your problem, if they have done building work before. If there is substancial amount of water you might have to have a sub pump installed, but it really just depends if the water sits there alot or only when it rains. A sub pump might even be easier then running corrugated pipe if there is no fall from where the water is sitting. I did a job like this a year ago and nothing could make the water go away, found out the guy's house was on top of a natural spring. Who would of guessed.


----------

